# proper tool for cutting off toilet screws



## justincase123 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi! I have recently set a new toilet and am trying to figure out how to properly cut the bolts off that come up thru the flange. I tried a few swipes with a hacksaw and was afraid I would round out the hole the bolt head comes thru from below, so I quit. These are the 2 bolts on each side of the toilet that get covered with the little caps. Thanks! Do they make a taller cap so you don't have to cut the bolts off? If not, what is proper way!


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

Put the nuts on first and then use the hacksaw?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Put the nuts on first---

A dremel with a cut off wheel works

A pair of linemans pliers work if you have strong hands

Bolt cutters.


----------



## justincase123 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks! You guys sure responded quick, raining here today so I am looking for inside projects to finish. Thanks again!!


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I've always just used a hacksaw. Those brass toilet bolts are easy to cut off.
Mike


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a mini hacksaw I always use for these. A normal hacksaw is a bit long for some toilets, you have to be careful to not touch the porcelain with the blade. It will scratch and leave a permanent mark.


----------

